# 5/8 ultra light drywall



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Tell me what problems you have actually had with it...


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Try hanging 12' 54" 5/8 type c yourself. double the weight. But seriously a denser board is a better board.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tyb525 said:


> Tell me what problems you have actually had with it...


It's more brittle and blows out more when you cut retro boxes. Less strength when hollow wall anchors are used.

But all in all it works and looks fine.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tyb525 said:


> Tell me what problems you have actually had with it...


It's weak!!! I don't like it! The recess is hollow [wont take a screw]
The high shoulders are awful!!!!!! 3/8 regular board is stronger than l/w 5/8! L/w board on new construction is a nightmare ! L/w on reno work is absolute suicide !! IT'S WEAK!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> But all in all it works and looks fine.


If Your hanging &finishing a few hundred boards a year.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

It dings easier and is harder to cut clean.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

blacktop said:


> It's weak!!! I don't like it! The recess is hollow [wont take a screw]
> The high shoulders are awful!!!!!! 3/8 regular board is stronger than l/w 5/8! L/w board on new construction is a nightmare ! L/w on reno work is absolute suicide !! IT'S WEAK!


No choice around here unless you want to go the the big city an hour away. Regular yards and lowes only have light weight.

I'm glad to know the opinions of guys who can do a fair comparison against the regular stuff. I'm young enough that its all I've ever known.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't do more than a couple hundred a year, I have worked with both kinds, I guess the problems you guys described haven't bothered me enough to notice. I like the lightweight and haven't had problems with screw or nail holding. I do agree it seems easier to blowout the back when cutting in boxes.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I also dislike the light weight board. Ive seen 5/8 lw but only used the 1/2" lw twice.. Its sure a weaker product. Cuts terrible, dosnt snap as clean, corners break off easy if accidently banged around,and screws dont hold as well.. I guess if thats all they sold i would have to get use to it.but lets hope not...


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Everyone is making valid points here, but the reason for the wide disparity regarding quality is the manufacturer. USG is miles ahead of Lafarge, Celotex, and Georgia Pacific.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I will only use Nat Gyp lightweight. USG is too brittle


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Ancient Rocker said:


> Everyone is making valid points here, but the reason for the wide disparity regarding quality is the manufacturer. USG is miles ahead of Lafarge, Celotex, and Georgia Pacific.


Yeah... right


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

collated guns do not like liteboard.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Yeah... right


I meant to say light years.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Certainteed makes there type x 20 percent lighter now or something.. The paper peel rights off.. I like the usg grid mark boards..


----------



## TiM Management (Jul 18, 2013)

Lightweight product seems cheap.....can't imagine it offers the same sound barrier. As stated earlier it breaks extremely easy....terrible cuts, you always have to clean up the board. Won't use lightweight. I'm used to standing up 10'-12' 5/8" boards commercially so picking up a 1/2 board in a house is a cake walk......


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TiM Management said:


> Lightweight product seems cheap.....can't imagine it offers the same sound barrier. As stated earlier it breaks extremely easy....terrible cuts, you always have to clean up the board. Won't use lightweight. I'm used to standing up 10'-12' 5/8" boards commercially so picking up a 1/2 board in a house is a cake walk......


Stand ups with the L/W boards would be a horrible high shoulder mess.:thumbsup:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I love lite weight 5/8, it's easy to stock, carry, and most of all easy to hang.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> I love lite weight 5/8, it's easy to stock, carry, and most of all easy to hang.


All correct but then comes finishing.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> Why have 5/8 lightweight that isn't fire rated when they have 1/2" lightweight for walls and ceilings?
> 
> Sound?


24" OC spacing (Trusses) should not have 1/2" especially with insulation on it.


----------



## TiM Management (Jul 18, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Stand ups with the L/W boards would be a horrible high shoulder mess.:thumbsup:


Can you imagine how many would break over my head? :laughing:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

I've had two spinal surgeries due to drywall.
I have to ask what would the reason be for lightweight drywall?
When a commercial drywall company has miles and miles of drywall to hang it would seem better/faster to have something lightweight. Its about time the workers were given a break. Thing is most commercial drywall shops around here din't get on the bandwagon until they realized the delivery and stocking price was reduced because of total weight.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I have not seen it here yet.
> 
> 1/2'' yes.............5/8'' no



Yes they do have it here...........not fire rated.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

l/w board will be history soon, total junk.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

iDAHOchris said:


> l/w board will be history soon, total junk.


I doubt you are correct but let us hope.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

iDAHOchris said:


> l/w board will be history soon, total junk.


That is hilarious.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, total junk, everyone uses it, so many ceilings are falling down because of it...blah blah..


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

tyb525 said:


> Yeah, total junk, everyone uses it, so many ceilings are falling down because of it...blah blah..


 So You like the l/w board??? I dont, just giving an opinion on a product I dont like. "Everyone uses it",, Not.The only place you will see that l/w is in houses. I still have yet to actually see a 5/8 l/w board that is fire rated for 1 hr. Sure, guys say they see and use it but I have yet to see other than on the website . Never at my supply outfits. Maybe it hasnt made its way into my neck of the woods but I do know of a local competitor who lost lots of $$ because of the l/w 5/8 and its lack of fire rating.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tyb525 said:


> Yeah, total junk, everyone uses it, so many ceilings are falling down because of it...blah blah..


No need to use L/W Wallboard...Just hang the home with cardboard !!! It's stronger!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Zendik said:


> I've had two spinal surgeries due to drywall.
> I have to ask what would the reason be for lightweight drywall?
> When a commercial drywall company has miles and miles of drywall to hang it would seem better/faster to have something lightweight. Its about time the workers were given a break. Thing is most commercial drywall shops around here din't get on the bandwagon until they realized the delivery and stocking price was reduced because of total weight.


There pushing out the L/W boards to cut transportation cost Zendik..They could care less about you!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Regular drywall isn't much more than cardboard...if you want strength use something else, like wood. Just saying I haven't had problems with the lightweight. But I've only used the USG stuff


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If I'm looking for 5/8, I'm looking for maximum strength and probably type X, period.

I'm trying 1/2" light weight over a couple months in a small way (like 6 sheets total over 3 months) in repair / reno. Definitely a little different than regular.


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

iDAHOchris said:


> So You like the l/w board??? I dont, just giving an opinion on a product I dont like. "Everyone uses it",, Not.The only place you will see that l/w is in houses. I still have yet to actually see a 5/8 l/w board that is fire rated for 1 hr. Sure, guys say they see and use it but I have yet to see other than on the website . Never at my supply outfits. Maybe it hasnt made its way into my neck of the woods but I do know of a local competitor who lost lots of $$ because of the l/w 5/8 and its lack of fire rating.


Havent done anything commercial in a while(none of it going on around here atm)...but pretty much the only 1/2" anyone stocks anymore is the l/w. I can toss it over my head all day long and not even notice it but man do i freakin hate workin with it. Full of air bubbles, snaps terrible, small rips are terrible, trimming terrible, beveling terrible, crumbles in your hand. Just much more annoying to work with all around.

...the weight is nice though.

I personally havent had any trouble with the high shoulders except for one job.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Yes they do have it here...........not fire rated.





iDAHOchris said:


> So You like the l/w board??? I dont, just giving an opinion on a product I dont like. "Everyone uses it",, Not.The only place you will see that l/w is in houses. I still have yet to actually see a 5/8 l/w board that is fire rated for 1 hr. Sure, guys say they see and use it but I have yet to see other than on the website . Never at my supply outfits. Maybe it hasnt made its way into my neck of the woods but I do know of a local competitor who lost lots of $$ because of the l/w 5/8 and its lack of fire rating.


There is a Type X Light-weight 5/8" GWB that because it is Type X can go in all locations where legal. Then there is an Ultra-light weight 5?8" GWB which is not Type X compliant.

http://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/e.../sheetrockbrandultralightpanelsfirecodex.html

http://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/e...sheetrockbrandultralightpanelsfirecode30.html


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

With newer technology why not make board lighter???????

We had high shoulder issues and all kinds of issues over the years with all brands and types of drywall.

Get the reps out to deal with it or just finish it and move on.


----------

